# Sigh... Japanese metal band



## bryanpaul (Jan 3, 2011)

so yeah, my buddy (doobie d) turned me on to these guys....crazy/weird metal band..they use alot of instruments, like orchestra instruments, and keyboards and electronic sounding stuff along with some pretty sick sounding metal...worth checkin out


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## keg (Jan 3, 2011)

saw them live a couple times.not my type of music but they always play with 5 or 6 other good good bands so i end up seeing them.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah...they started out sounding like venom, then they were introduced to psychedelics. a buddy of mine is really into japanese culture and metal, so he's also into japanese metal bands. if you want i can give you a list of them. if not, say so cause it would save a little time (to do what with, i don't know).


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 3, 2011)

not really like sigh, but:

shadow, abigail, crystal lake, king evil, statecraft, etc. hope you enjoy


----------

